# site on a sleepy time?



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

of late, I'm sometimes getting time outs when opening pages / threads.

No biggy, just F5 and it springs back to life.

But about 20 mins ago, I was getting no response at all.
Tho other sites seemed ok.

Was it just me?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

No, had it a coupla times myself yesterday. :?


----------

